# Clendening and Leesville Tournaments



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm looking to enter some tournaments at Clendening and Leesville this year. Can anyone give me contact information for any clubs in those areas?


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Google clendening bass fishing club. I believe there is 3 clubs in the area for clendening,tappan,and piedmont. All fish leesville in there schedule. The number should be posted through the search.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anybody hold any open bass tournaments on Leesville? I've really wanted to get into one or 2 out there a year, but never see any posted...


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dan Gordon has Monday night tournaments there every 4 or 5 weeks. It's a fun tournament. Usually 10-15 teams out of the dam ramp.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think I can make it on time after work for those. Looking for weekend tournaments.


----------

